# Installation Scanner Canon lide 80 et OS x 10.4.6



## mOOnSlide (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour.

Je suis nouveau (1 semaine) sous OS X, et j'ai voulu installer mon scanner canon lide 80, mais je n'y suis pô arrivé :rose: 
J'ai un Mac mini intel et OS 10.4.6, j'ai télécharger les drivers sur le site canon ici :
http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/Scanners/Flatbed_Scanners/CanoScan_LiDE_8010012.asp
J'ai installé le driver et le logiciel canonscan toolbox.. je lance une appli de retouche "Graphic converter" je choisi importation.. mais il ne me trouve pas mon scanner, idem lorsque j'utilise "transfert d'image"  

Help...j'ai besoin d'aide svp, merci


----------



## mOOnSlide (19 Avril 2006)

Vraiment personne, n'a de scanner Canon Lide 80 et mac os 10.4.6 ?

aarrfff j'suis dans le caca 

je vais écrire à Canon pour voir, on sait jamais....

Cool, man, laisse leur deux ou trois jours avant de t'impatienter !


----------



## yan73 (19 Avril 2006)

Salut

Apple à mis au point un protocol de communication avec des peripheriques en tout genre via ton navigateur par exemple. il permet de résoudre bcp de problèmes de ce genre là.

c'est le protocol bonjour integré à mac os x.4 ( ancien rendez vous sous panther).

Il est déjà integré à ton système, fonctionne pour mac ou pc, gratuit, simple et efficace.

En esperant que cela puisse solutionner ton problème.

@+


----------



## mOOnSlide (19 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ton info  
Mais je n'ai pas bien compris comment utiliser bonjour :rose: 
J'ai un signet intitulé Bonjour dans Safari, mais il me dirige sur la page web d'apple...
Dsl d'être aussi nul :rose:


----------



## yan73 (19 Avril 2006)

Eh ben justement sur cette page , ils t'expliquent comment marche bonjour.  Le tout est de faire reconnaitre ton scanneur par ce protocol...  (c'est comme ça que je scan mes docs de ma multifonction hp 2710-en wifi en plus-)

@+


----------



## Calor45 (14 Novembre 2007)

Pour info,
Le scanner Canon Lide80 n'est plus compatible avec OSX 10.5 Leopard et ne le sera peut être jamais.


----------



## elfenpat (16 Novembre 2007)

Le scanner Canon Lide80 est bel et bien fonctionnel sous macosX.5 et macosX.4.

Il est installé aussi bien sur mon mac mini G4 1,42ghz que mon Imac 20" alu 2,4Ghz.

Les logiciels du CD fournis par Canon pour ce scanner sont installés et fonctionnent correctement sur mes deux Macs.

les logiciels du CD :
Photoshop elements 2.0
ScanGear 7.2X
Canon Toolbox 4.1.3.0

J'ai de plus remplacé PE2.0 par Photoshop Elements 3.0 , il y a 1 an et demi.

Tout fonctionne à merveille.


BàVhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## mOOnSlide (22 Novembre 2007)

Merci elfenpat, j'avais un gros doute que le scanner fonctionne sous Leopard, tu me l'a enlevé  

Je suis toujours sous Tiger, mais je pense passer sous Leopard bientôt, ça me motive encore plus de savoir que mon scanner ne sera pas à jeter à la poubelle !


----------



## Zyrol (23 Novembre 2007)

tu as du avoir un probleme pendant l'install : 

pour installer correctement les scanners de la series Lide : 
Il faut d'abord que tu installes le canonScan Toolbox, et ensuite tu installes le ScanGear CS. Lors de cette derniere phase d'installation, il te proposera d'installer le pilote pour la toolbox, et tout les logiciels ou il est possible de scanner (photoshop, GC...)

pour info, j'ai un lide20 (premier prix), il est compatible leopard, je n'ai meme pas eu à changer de pilote.


----------



## arnolix (3 Décembre 2007)

Je rappelle au passage qu'il y a une incompatibilité sous tiger entre le pilote du lide 80 et la version beta 6.0 de java. un topic sur ce sujet est dispo via google. Si tu as installé java 6.0 sous tiger fais la desinstallation. Pour moi à partir de là tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2007)

Je rebondis sur ce qui a été dit (désolé si je suis légèrement hors-sujet). Je suis encore sur Tiger et j'ai l'intention de passer à Leopard.



elfenpat a dit:


> J'ai de plus remplacé PE2.0 par Photoshop Elements 3.0 , il y a 1 an et demi.
> 
> Tout fonctionne à merveille.



Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu arrives à faire fonctionner PE3 sous Leopard ? Perso, j'ai PE4 et officiellement (selon Adobe) même cette version n'est pas compatible.



Zyrol a dit:


> pour info, j'ai un lide20 (premier prix), il est compatible leopard, je n'ai meme pas eu à changer de pilote.



Est-ce que tu penses que cette liste doit être interprétée de manière sticte au niveau incompatibilité (ton scanner n'est pas supposé être compatible)
J'ai moi-même un scanner supposé être incompatible selon cette liste (le N1240U).

J'ai l'habitude d'activer le scanner depuis PE via le pilote ScanGear, et j'ai peur que cela ne fonctionne plus sur Leopard. Bien sûr, je pourrais essayer une fois Leopard installé, mais j'ai peur que cela fiche la pagaille...


----------



## macaddicted (3 Décembre 2007)

avec photoshop j'importe directement en TWAIN ( scanneur, imprimante multifonction ... )  

sinon, à quoi ça sert que Mark ( Twain ) se décarcasse ?


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> avec photoshop j'importe directement en TWAIN ( scanneur, imprimante multifonction ... )
> 
> sinon, à quoi ça sert que Mark ( Twain ) se décarcasse ?



Oui, sauf que certains scanner Canon ne sont pas compatibles Twain. On est alors obligé d'installer le pilote ScanGear CS...


----------



## macaddicted (3 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, sauf que certains scanner Canon ne sont pas compatibles Twain. On est alors obligé d'installer le pilote ScanGear CS...



j'aurais appris quelque chose ce matin, je ne me serais pas levé pour rien, merci  

tous les scanners CANON que j'ai croisé ces dernières années étaient pourtant tous compatibles TWAIN et WIA (Windows XP uniquement :rateau: ) 
m'enfin, faut une application qui gère l'import TWAIN


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2007)

Le mien est un peu "vieux" (j'ai du l'acheter il y a environ 5-6 ans). Mais il marche parfaitement bien et il me satisfait, c'est pour cela que ça m'embêterait de devoir en acheter un autre.

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas le seul à être incompatible Twain.

J'ai déjà cherché des solutions de substitution (comme celle de SANE), aucune ne fonctionne. Je suis dépendant du pilote ScanGear.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le mien est un peu "vieux" (j'ai du l'acheter il y a environ 5-6 ans). Mais il marche parfaitement bien et il me satisfait, c'est pour cela que ça m'embêterait de devoir en acheter un autre.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas le seul à être incompatible Twain.
> 
> J'ai déjà cherché des solutions de substitution (comme celle de SANE), aucune ne fonctionne. Je suis dépendant du pilote ScanGear.



telecharge graphic converter pour PPC
(si t'es sur mac intel), ensuite tu installes
scangear dans le bon dossier et ça marche!
je suis sur leopard>no souci


----------



## Cristoil (6 Janvier 2008)

Bon j'ai cherché assez longuement , et comme j'ai la réponse , j'en fait profiter tout le monde:

En fait votre pilote (ScanGear CS 7.1X) ne doit pas être dans le dossier Modules externes --> Importation/exportation comme au paravent  mais dans le dossier Photoshop CS, tout simplement, sans dossier.

Je possède un Lide 50 et je pense que cela doit fonctionner avec toute la gamme des Lide.

Bien cordialement à vous


----------



## mame_diarra (8 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un canoscan 9900F et je chercher à scanner des films... pas possible d'installer photostudio avec Mac OS X (10.4.10), je cherche à scanner avec photoshop (j'ai CS3), comment faut-il faire??
Merci


----------



## bazino (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je me permet ce up car j'ai le même type de problème : mon CanoScan Lide 25 refuse de fonctionner sous Leopard alors qu'il tournait sans soucis sur mon PC. L'outil CanoScan Toolbox me renvoie un message d'erreur qui dit "impossible de lancer le pilote".

J'ai pourtant téléchargé les derniers drivers (lide25osx11030fr.dmg) et le dernier Toolbox 4.9 sur le site de Canon.

Quelqu'un sait comment je peux faire fonctionner mon scanner ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## mame_diarra (11 Janvier 2008)

message pour cristoil

beaucoup de gens ont apparemment le même pb que moi (personne n'arrive à scanner avec photoshop CS et un scanner canon, pour ma part j'ai un canoscan 9900F), en mettant le pilote (pour ma part j'ai scangear CS 8.2X) dans importation/exportation de photoshop. (je suis sous Mac OS X.10.4.10)
J'ai essayé ta solution (mettre le pilote dans application/adobe photoshop CS3) mais ça ne marche pas quand même  : "un ou plusieurs modules externes ne sont pas actuellement disponible sur votre système".

Est ce que j'ai mal compris ta solution??

Merci de ton aide - ou de l'aide de quelqu'un d'autre qui a résolu l'énigme!

Julie


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le mien est un peu "vieux" (j'ai du l'acheter il y a environ 5-6 ans). Mais il marche parfaitement bien et il me satisfait, c'est pour cela que ça m'embêterait de devoir en acheter un autre.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas le seul à être incompatible Twain.
> 
> J'ai déjà cherché des solutions de substitution (comme celle de SANE), aucune ne fonctionne. Je suis dépendant du pilote ScanGear.



Bon, des nouvelles du front.

J'ai installé Leopard sur un DD externe (je garde Tiger sur l'interne pour le moment). Je rappelle que j'ai un MBP.

Aucun problème pour installer et faire fonctionner Photoshop Elements 4 sur Leopard. Toutes les fonctions que j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser marchent.

J'ai installé le dernier pilote scangear fourni pour mon imprimante dans les plug-in de Photoshop. J'arrive à activer le scanner (Canon N1240U) et à numériser depuis Photoshop, comme je le fais habituellement.

Donc ouf, ce sera des dépenses en moins...


----------



## jeanmau (6 Décembre 2010)

Je fais remonter ce vieux fil car je n'ai pas pu installer mon scanner Lide 80 sur mon nouvel iMac sous Snow Leopard. Canon m'a confirmé que c'était impossible.. Ce sont des menteurs car j'ai trouvé une manip qu'ils ne peuvent pas ignorer, mais ils n'ont aucun intérêt à la divulguer ! Vaut mieux vendre un nouveau scanner !
Cette manip est peut être valable pou d'autres "vieux"périphériques non pris en charge par Snow Leopard...

La manip ici...
http://christoph.wernli.org/2009/12/howto-canoscan-lide-80-under-macos-106.html


----------

